# Penn Battalion 12’ casting



## Gupster33 (Dec 2, 2015)

Penn Battalion 12’ casting rated 4-10. Minor wear from sand spike. Pick up in Avon NC 7/2 thru 7/9. $70. See my other rods listed. Will discount for multiple purchases


----------

